# Deep Tracks - Lynyrd Skynyrd - "(Pronounced 'Lĕh-'nérd 'Skin-'nérd)"



## Guest (Aug 29, 2018)

View attachment 107220


Please *choose up to five selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Lynyrd Skynyrd - "(Pronounced 'Lĕh-'nérd 'Skin-'nérd)"

Lynyrd Skynyrd is an American rock band best known for having popularized the Southern rock genre during the 1970s. With roots tracing to the formation of My Backyard in Jacksonville, Florida in 1964, the band was also known by names such as The Noble Five and One Percent.

In 1969, Van Zant sought a new name. The group settled on Leonard Skinnerd, a mocking tribute to P.E. teacher Leonard Skinner at Robert E. Lee High School. Skinner was notorious for strictly enforcing the school's policy against boys having long hair. Rossington dropped out of school, tired of being hassled about his hair. The more distinctive spelling "Lynyrd Skynyrd" was being used at least as early as 1970. Despite their high school acrimony, the band developed a friendlier relationship with Skinner in later years, and invited him to introduce them at a concert in the Jacksonville Memorial Coliseum.

The band gained worldwide recognition for its live performances and signature songs "Sweet Home Alabama" and "Free Bird". At the peak of their success, band members Ronnie Van Zant and Steve Gaines, and backup singer Cassie Gaines, died in an airplane crash in 1977, putting an abrupt end to the 1970s era of the band.

In 1972, the band (then comprising Van Zant, Collins, Rossington, Burns, Wilkeson, and Powell) was discovered by musician, songwriter, and producer Al Kooper of Blood, Sweat & Tears, who had attended one of their shows at Funocchio's in Atlanta. Kooper signed them to his Sounds of the South label that was to be distributed and supported by MCA Records, and produced their first album.

Wilkeson, citing nervousness about fame, temporarily left the band during the early recording sessions for the album, only playing on two tracks. He rejoined the band shortly after the album's release at Van Zant's invitation and is pictured on the album cover. To replace him, Strawberry Alarm Clock guitarist Ed King joined the band and played bass on the album (the only part which Wilkeson had not already written being the solo section in "Simple Man"), and also contributed to the songwriting and did some guitar work on the album. After Wilkeson rejoined, King stayed in the band and switched solely to guitar, allowing the band to replicate its three-guitar studio mix in live performances.

Released on August 13, 1973, the self-titled album with the subtitle "(Pronounced 'Lĕh-'nérd 'Skin-'nérd)" sold over one million copies, and was awarded a gold disc by the RIAA. The album featured the hit song "Free Bird", which received national airplay, eventually reaching No. 19 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart.

Lynyrd Skynyrd's fan base continued to grow rapidly throughout 1973, largely due to their opening slot on the Who's Quadrophenia tour in the United States. Their 1974 follow-up, Second Helping, featuring King, Collins and Rossington all collaborating with Van Zant on the songwriting, cemented the band's breakthrough. Its single, "Sweet Home Alabama", a response to Neil Young's "Southern Man", reached #8 on the charts that August. (Young and Van Zant were not rivals, but fans of each other's music and good friends; Young wrote the song "Powderfinger" for the band, but they never recorded it.)

In 2003 Rolling Stone magazine ranked the album number 403 on its list of the 500 Greatest Albums of All Time.

Lynyrd Skynyrd has sold 28 million records in the United States. They were inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame on March 13, 2006.

Lynyrd Skynyrd

Ronnie Van Zant - lead vocals, lyrics

Gary Rossington - lead guitar on "Tuesday's Gone," "Gimme Three Steps," "Things Goin' On" and "Poison Whiskey"; rhythm guitar on all others, slide guitar on "Free Bird."

Allen Collins - lead guitar on "I Ain't The One" and "Free Bird," rhythm guitar on all others

Ed King - lead guitar on "Mississippi Kid," bass on all tracks except "Mississippi Kid" and "Tuesday's Gone"

Billy Powell - keyboards

Bob Burns - drums except on "Tuesday's Gone"

Additional personnel

Al Kooper (Roosevelt ****) - bass, Mellotron and back-up harmony on "Tuesday's Gone," mandolin & bass drum on "Mississippi Kid," organ on "Simple Man," "Poison Whiskey" and "Free Bird", Mellotron on "Free Bird"

Robert Nix - drums on "Tuesday's Gone"

Bobbye Hall - percussion on "Gimme Three Steps" and "Things Goin' On"

Steve Katz - harmonica on "Mississippi Kid"

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynyrd_Skynyrd#Studio_albums

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2018)

"*I Ain't the One*" -






"*Tuesday's Gone*" -






"*Gimme Three Steps*" -






"*Simple Man*" -






"*Things Goin' On*" -






"*Mississippi Kid*" -






"*Poison Whiskey*" -






"*Free Bird*" -


----------

